# Brain training for dogs



## HaPpY AnImAl LoVeR (Dec 7, 2018)

What do you think about this program? Has anybody used it and what is their opinion? https://www.braintraining4dogs.com/get-btfd/?hop=comppreg


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

I can't find any REAL reviews from users so it's hard to say if it's any good. Many of the activities for brain training I've

used in the past on other dogs, not GSD, but Bichons, and depending on the dog and the amount of engagement, they

are helpful activities and my dog loved doing it.

What are you trying to achieve with your dog?


----------



## HaPpY AnImAl LoVeR (Dec 7, 2018)

I do not have a very specific goal in mind, I am just researching programs and training clubs to gather information. I would like to get a puppy sometime in the future, so I am trying to prepare as best I can so I can make an informed decision if I would like to get formal training if/when I get that puppy, and if so, from where? The general goal is having a good scource of information to help guide me in raising and training a puppy/dog in all the things you would want a family pet to be.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't know about that course but I know many people like FENZI courses. The Collared Scholar has good courses and well as Do More With Your Dog. They are all about engagement and fun and obedience. Those 3 things work together well. There are a couple of Dog Parkour groups that are very supportive.

We started with Schutzhund and learned a ton of stuff while our boy earned his BH. We quit because it was tough getting motivated during hot humid summer days and every weekend weather was nice. We do Man-trailing now and both we and our dogs enjoy it. I signed up for Dognition for a year. Nifty program but not about obedience. It is about learning more about how your dog might think.

You need to figure out a few things: will you enjoy it? If not you won't do it for long. How much does it cost? How much time does it take? How much space do you need? Do you prefer working alone or with a group? I personally think having a mentor who can see how you and your dog work together is extremely valuable.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

HaPpY AnImAl LoVeR said:


> I do not have a very specific goal in mind, I am just researching programs and training clubs to gather information. I would like to get a puppy sometime in the future, so I am trying to prepare as best I can so I can make an informed decision if I would like to get formal training if/when I get that puppy, and if so, from where? The general goal is having a good scource of information to help guide me in raising and training a puppy/dog in all the things you would want a family pet to be.


BRAVO! If more people did this the shelters would be for true emergencies and there would be less puppy mills, etc. 

If you can find a club of like minded people, even without a dog, they can help steer you toward a good breeder or maybe evaluate a rescue dog. In the meantime have fun researching.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

HaPpY AnImAl LoVeR said:


> I do not have a very specific goal in mind, I am just researching programs and training clubs to gather information. I would like to get a puppy sometime in the future, so I am trying to prepare as best I can so I can make an informed decision if I would like to get formal training if/when I get that puppy, and if so, from where? The general goal is having a good scource of information to help guide me in raising and training a puppy/dog in all the things you would want a family pet to be.


It looks to me like another flavor of the week program, meaning it's just a fad and will pass. The premise of the program seems to be that dogs are bored and that is true.

I think people get hung up on methods and methodology. Train the dog in front of you. Most of what I do is a mish mash of ideas that combine well for me. I also pulled on a ton of the techniques and ideas learned with horses, they work as well or sometimes better on dogs.

Lex and Bud were very similar in that they both worked well for praise, and were willing to do pretty much anything I asked. Both had a flashy, quick style to their obedience.
Lex was soft and retreated from any corrections. She needed a gentle hand and a soft voice but she learned quickly and would do absolutely anything. Luring and marking worked well for her. Highly intelligent and extremely biddable. A dream of a dog to handle, her bitework showed a serious lack but her obedience was unreal.

Bud needed a kick in the head to get through to him sometimes, not literally, and needed a firm leader willing to stand up to him. He was a bit of a bully sometimes and quick to bite. He responded best to older styles and methods. He was not really smart as GSD's go but he certainly could learn for a handler he respected. His obedience showed a lot of flash and he liked working for me. I tried luring and marking with him and he would quickly get angry. He did not like choices and the time needed for him to put the pieces together was enough to push his buttons. Very much a tell me what you want and I'll do it dog.


Sabi was a great dog and trained herself and me along with her. She did nothing she did not want to, no matter the reward or correction. Her obedience was at best correct, she did not do tricks of any kind for any reason, and she wearied of repetition quickly and would simply stop working. She was highly intelligent and an experiment with conversational training provided some stunning results.

I probably could have trained them all the same way but it would have done a disservice to all three. Find methods that work for you and whatever dog you get but don't get hung up on any one method. The very best trainers have lots of tools in their toolbox and are willing to use the one that gets the job done the best. I can use a dime to loosen a screw, or a butter knife, but a screwdriver is probably my best option.


----------



## HaPpY AnImAl LoVeR (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you for all the responses!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Let us know how it goes. it could be an interesting program but I question why it is only $47.


----------



## HaPpY AnImAl LoVeR (Dec 7, 2018)

I don't think we'll get anything until if/when we get a puppy. That should give me plenty of time to research options to decide if we want to get into formal training. Thank you for your opinions on this program! Every little bit of info counts.


----------



## patriciadwyer (Apr 13, 2020)

Personally, I used another program and it turned out to be super effective. Honestly, I could not even imagine that in three months my shepherd would become so smart. I thought for a long time about whether I should buy this program, because I heard that my friends encountered scammers and their programs for training dogs simply did not work ... As a result, I decided to read the reviews on officiallypets.com and it inspired me hope. There were tips, advantages and disadvantages, and all this was written by a professional dog handler. As a result, I purchased the program and it worked. In addition, it turned out that training a dog is not so difficult! So I advise you to read the reviews for your program!


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Looks like a graduated program of activities to do with your dog. If paying $47 verses researching on your own is worth it go ahead. Positive points that it would help boredom and increase bonding with you. That would help avoid bad behaviors but not address them. I'm always weary when people talk out of their wheelhouse and quote "science" as she did with neuroplasticity. Just doing an activity or exercise doesn't increase or decrease neuroplasticity but is contingent on neurodevelopmental period/plasticity, environmental enrichment/specific activities, and genetics. So the most effective time is during the first 12 months for puppies when neural connections are establishing/blooming and pruning/cutting. Also, her program/activities does not uniquely increase neural growth as research has proven in rats who exercised or did problem solving activities had greater growth versus rats who sat in cages and were not challenged. So don't leave your dog in a crate, exercise, and create fun challenges with the $47.

I'm also unimpressed with her behavioral modification video and will kindly restrain myself from commenting on that. Just please don't do what she did.


----------

